
Apple Music Connect to Shut Down - reimertz
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT206651
======
Simulacra
I think Apple Music and the Music app on the phones have become far too
intertwined. It feels like I'm using a shareware version of Real Player at
times.

~~~
fermienrico
That's not surprising given how Apple's ever increasing revenue is now from
their services business. Apple doesn't care about HN users, it makes sense to
integrate the music app with their paid service as it does the same basic
thing - plays music. Upselling and enticing users to get access to Apple music
in their music app _just makes so much sense_ from business standpoint.

~~~
votepaunchy
Apple is serving their customers here. With iTunes Match you can upload
unlicensed songs and have all your music in one place. There’s plenty more
music than available through Apple Music, Google Music, Spotify, etc.

~~~
lern_too_spel
You can do the same in Google Play Music for free.
[https://support.google.com/googleplaymusic/answer/1143668?hl...](https://support.google.com/googleplaymusic/answer/1143668?hl=en)

